# Insulin pumps on Inside Health, BBC Radio 4, 23 Oct at 2100 & 24 Oct at 1530



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2012)

A head up about a programme next week - Inside Health on BBC Radio 4 was trailed as going to include discussion of why so few people have insulin pumps. Dates & time in thread title. Link here so that people can listen online after repeat http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b019dl1b


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Copepod


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Copepod,

Thanks - have copied this for CWD list.Bev


----------

